# Looking for a good thyroid doctor Nashville, Memphis Tennessee area



## custardkiddy (May 25, 2012)

HI 
I am new here. I have had thyroid problems for years and am discouraged that I cannot find a good doctor. Does anyone have any suggestions? I would greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

custardkiddy said:


> HI
> I am new here. I have had thyroid problems for years and am discouraged that I cannot find a good doctor. Does anyone have any suggestions? I would greatly appreciate the help.


What have you tried so far by way of docs and what tests have you had run? Can you describe your symptoms?

We have many here and some from Tennessee so perhaps they can help w/ a referral. You really only need a doctor that cares. That is the main criteria. Any doc can run the necessary tests which we can help you with.


----------



## custardkiddy (May 25, 2012)

I was diagnosed with thyroiditis about 20 years ago. Have had problems ever since am on no medications since they tell me my levels are ok. I have lost about 40 lbs in the past year hoping this would make me feel better but does not. When I was having an ultra sound to see if I had any blockage in my neck the doctor said oh that doesn't look right you need to talk to your regular physician about your thyroid. I did and all he said was I know nothing about that and discarded it. I can't get an appoint at vanderbilt in Nashville without a referral and I can't get a referral because they say low but normal range. I have the brain fog, exhaustion late in the day, my nails are awful split all over and peel. There is thyroid cancer and problems all through close family. I am 58 but I swear if it wasn't for gps sometimes I could not get home.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

custardkiddy said:


> I was diagnosed with thyroiditis about 20 years ago. Have had problems ever since am on no medications since they tell me my levels are ok. I have lost about 40 lbs in the past year hoping this would make me feel better but does not. When I was having an ultra sound to see if I had any blockage in my neck the doctor said oh that doesn't look right you need to talk to your regular physician about your thyroid. I did and all he said was I know nothing about that and discarded it. I can't get an appoint at vanderbilt in Nashville without a referral and I can't get a referral because they say low but normal range. I have the brain fog, exhaustion late in the day, my nails are awful split all over and peel. There is thyroid cancer and problems all through close family. I am 58 but I swear if it wasn't for gps sometimes I could not get home.


When was the last time you had thyroid tests run?

If recent, would you please post the results and the ranges?

These tests would be very important if you have not had them.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Any doctor can order the above tests.

Let us know.


----------



## custardkiddy (May 25, 2012)

Last test was about a year ago. Will soon get another. My doctor doesn't like to do them until all blood work is due. Results were:
TSH 2.07ulU/mL range 0.50 - 6.00
T3(uptake) 26.6% range 25.0 - 38.0
T4 (Thyroxine) 6.20ug/dL range 4.00 - 11.00
They all say within range.


----------



## custardkiddy (May 25, 2012)

New test results

TSH 1.89 range .50 - 6.00
T4 0.76 range 0.75 -1.54

Are these normal I know it says in range but I still think there is a problem


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

custardkiddy said:


> New test results
> 
> TSH 1.89 range .50 - 6.00
> T4 0.76 range 0.75 -1.54
> ...


You think correctly. T4 is bound and unbound hormone so this is "really" bad.

Can you swing the FREE T4 and FREE T3 tests?

Also, can you get some antibody tests?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

It might help to read the stuff below so you can go to battle for yourself. We help you all we can.

http://www.tpa-uk.org.uk/thyroid_hormones1.php

http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypot...nosis_comp.htm


----------



## custardkiddy (May 25, 2012)

I can't get anyone to take me seriously enough to send me to someone who can do this as I have to have a referral for blue cross to pay. I am ready to scream.


----------



## custardkiddy (May 25, 2012)

What should they do to fix this?


----------



## custardkiddy (May 25, 2012)

Ok just got back the PTH which was 37 range 15 - 65. My calcium has been running high for the last 4 years, but they say I don't have hyperparathyroiditis. because I had one normal calcium reading and the pth was 37. I don't know where to go from here. I am ready to give up.


----------



## custardkiddy (May 25, 2012)

help all my results are free t4 - 0.76 range (0.75 - 1.54) TSH 1.89 range (0.50 -6.00) calcium 10.4 to 9.6, PTH 37 range (15 -65) got any suggestions? But they say this is normal.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

They are. But test results don't always tell the whole picture.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

What exactly are your symptoms?


----------

